# الامن الصناعي العربي



## krazios (11 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس وقاية وامن صناعي جامعة الجزائر اشكركم على هدا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع واتمنى ان نتتشر ثقافة الامن الصناعي في كل الدول العربية والاسلامية لان الطابع الغالب على هذا التخصص عندنا في الجزائر كمثال هو اليد الاجنبية مع العلم ان هناك مؤهلات محلية الا ان الثقة في اليد العاملة المحلية في هذا المجال تكاد تكون معدومة مثال :رئيس قسم الامن الصناعي في الشركة التى اعمل بها من كولومبيا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2011)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا
المشكلة في الوطن العربي أنهم دوماً مع المثل القائل "مزمار الحي لا يطرب"


----------



## mohamed nabih (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك بيننا


----------



## sayed00 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لديك كل الحق اخى و علينا ان نعمل على تغيير هذا الواقع

نهم لدى الاجنبى بعض الكفائة لا نغفلها لكن الكثير من العرب لديهم الكفائة المماثلة

و اخى غسان جاء بمثل يعكس الواقع لكن السؤال الان كيف نجعل مزمار الحى يطرب و يقنع 

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي سيد:
يمكن أن يتم ذلك من خلال جهودنا وتضافرنا
فأصحاب الشركات دوماً يفكرون بالأجنبي على أنه الأقدر
ولكن على أي أخ يعمل ضمن شركة وأثبت جدارته فيها أن يساهم في عكس هذه الفكرة
ويمكن أن يكون لديه السيرة الذاتية لبعض المختصين العرب
وحين يجد أن هناك فرصة أن يرشح من يراه مناسباً لهذه الفرصة
وبالتالي يساهم في تحقيق ما نصبو إليه من الاعتماد على الكفاءات العربية المناسبة
مع تحياتي


----------



## sayed00 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى غسان و الاخوة الكرام

موضوع الاجانب موضوع كبير و منتشر ليس فى مجالنا فقط بل فى المجالات الاخرى و اكثرها فى الادارت العليا للشركات و المستشارين 

انت اصبت الوجيعه اخى غسان كل منا لابد ان يثب فى مؤسستة و شركتة ان العربى اقدر بكفائتة و عملة و علمة - لا الفكرة اهم اقدر علميا و تطبيقا و سلوكا (سلوكا فى مجال السلامة)

الدور الثانى يأتى على المؤسسات و الجامعات العلمية - اين برامجها الاكادمية فى المجال 

الدور الثالث ياتى على المؤسسات و الجمعيات العمالية و المشرعين فى فرض ووضع شروط ان يكون صاحب المركز عربيا

و الدور الاول و الاخير على من يشغل هذا المنصب ان يكون كفائة و يعكس احترافية فى عملة

تحياتى


----------

